# Ride for 2 on 3/8 or 3/9



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey everyone, my dad is coming into town on the 3rd from Wisconsin. I tried taking him "deepsea" fishing when I was stationed in NC and it turned out to be a bust. Anyway, I know a lot you guys are studs down here and was wondering if anyone would entertain giving the two of us a ride. I know the deal, I'm good for our share, I'd really like to get him into some fish and I'm not set up for it. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. If you have room just PM or call 608-212-0513. Thanks in advance, this means a lot to me.

Josh


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

:bump

Alright, I'm throwing this out there in an act of desperation. I know Saturday is a wash, but Sunday should be ok. I had a boat lined up, but he's having some mechanical difficulties that need to be resolved. Anyone else willing to take two out on Sunday? This is seriously helping me out here guys, it would mean a great deal to my dad if he could get out there and catch some fish. I know I could just get a charter, but I'd rather go with some guys from the forum first. Thank for the help in my endeavor.


----------



## Outta Line (Dec 1, 2007)

i am booking cobia trips if interested


----------

